

US ends food stamp benefits as Congress debates more cuts - frank_boyd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24767932

======
codeddesign
I wish you could down-vote. The title gives you the impression that the U.S.
is getting rid of food stamps, but the article clearly states it's lowering
the amount a family receives.

Misleading title and just bad reporting.

